# Clear Lake Campground, North of Atlanta



## bivenser (Dec 1, 2000)

Has anyone stayed at this park. I am thinking of going up there with the wife for a fall color trip. I have never visitied it myself. I was wondering if someone from the site has been there and how it was.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi.......Clear Lake State Park.....is a nice park 9 miles north of Atlanta Michigan on 33 i have stayed there many times and it is useualy full so you may need a reservation i would call them first.....you will be right in the elk area let me know when your going up and if i am up there scouting elk i could take you and show you a few....the park is a nice park you will like it......bye Carl


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

Elk Guide is right. Clear Lake has a great park, one of my favorites. The facilities are usually kept up good, and there is nothing like waking up in the morning to bugling elk. If you are unable to hook up with elk guide, there is an observation deck near there were you can usually see elk. I saw my first bobcat in the wild hiking the sinkholes pathway near the park. You can check availability or make reservations on the DNR's website, http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/ParksandTrailsInfo.asp?id=442


----------



## bivenser (Dec 1, 2000)

Thanks a bunch guys. Carl, I think we are planning on going the weekend of October 11th. I have not been up there in many years. My family would go up and camp at one of the pigeon river rustic sites, I think. And we would cruse around for elk. I would love to be able to see some. I will PM you before we come up to see if you have any tips on where to see them. I appreciate the offer to take me yourself but with me, wife and our dog I would not want to impose on you. But some info would be great. I am not sure if this is stupid question or not, so sorry if it is but, will the Elk be bugling around that time?

Thank again,

Eric


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Eric........Yes the elk will be gathering there cows now and will have harems by then,they will be bugeling and fighting for there harems...i can give you some ideas when you get ready to go just send me a instant message .......bye carl


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Eric if you need some more help I can tell you where some Elk are around by Wolverine. I have been out bear hunting in the Pigeon River most all summer and have been seeing elk on most every trip. This morning was a real treat to have them bugle off in the distance while following a hound cold traliling. What an awesome sound to have the music of elk and hounds. If all else fails, and you don't get to see some in the Pigeon River State forest, my in-laws have been seeing herds of them in their orchard every night. One night they had two different herds totalling over 30 altogether. We are by Wolverine so if your color tour takes you to the west look me up I could tell you where to see some.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Well you talked me into it.
I just got off the phone. Made reservations for Oct.9th to the 12th.
Hope to meet some of you up there.


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

For those of you going to Clear Lake State Park, you might want to check out this spot for viewing elk:

http://www.fishweb.com/maps/pigeon/cornwall-lk/ 


It's probably only 12-15 miles from the park, and if you go during the right time, you usually always see elk.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

ManillaKilla,
Thanks. I plan on doing some driving around the area while Im there. My wife has a bum leg so she can't walk alot. Some elk viewing stands will be nice. Ill have the video camera with me. It would be great to tape a nice bull.

Elkguide , do you have any other suggestions. Im leaving Thursday.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

as far as a nice bull goes they all have harems pretty much but there are some satilite bulls out there.....i have not ever seen any elk in those fields up my canada creek rd. and corn wall floodings but theres all ways a first time......i guess i would drive down 622,rouse rd.,roth rd. blue lake rd.black river rd.,voyer lake rd.,steven spring rd.,,,and any trail that goes off them may have a field that you could view elk in now keep in mind there are no motor vehicles allowed to go thru any gate wether closed or open its there for a reason and should be shut but not all ways are .....you also can't drive around or over a berm if one is put there its to keep motors vechiles out and that means walk in only.....there are only a couple of these in this area so you will have lots of places to look......do you have a 4wheel drive truck some of these trails off the dirt rd you will need one and some you don't.....you could see elk any where along these rds. take a drive about 1 1/2 hours before dark and again at daylight you will find animals......i hope this helps, i would give you more exact details but seeing i have a bull hunter this december i really don t want the place where this big bull i am watching disturbed ...i can just say take your time and you will see some nice animals.....i will be taking my mom to florida on the 12th of october and won' t be back until the 19th so if you have any other questiions ask away before i leave and i will help you as best i can.....


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

oh yeah ...you can get a map of the elk area at the state park office at clear lake....voyer lake rd, and stevenspring rd. are on the east side of 33 the other roads are on the west side of 33 hope this helps......bye Carl


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Elk Guide,
Thank -You for the information. I dont plan on much off road, and yes I do have a four-wheel truck. However I am a hunter and dont want to disturb the back areas where hunters will be. My wife is still in a cast so we wont be walking much. I plan on staying on the roads suggested and if we are lucky enough to take some video so be it. I will find the areas you suggested but wont travel the small two tracks. 
Thanks Again.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Oct 1.......You can drive some of those trails as every body does it any way.....make sure you drive down 622 until it comes to a sign that says elk view cabin take that all the way thru to growler club turn left and you can either take this to camp 30 rd or go thru the stop sign and take it all the way to black river rd....just make sure you get a map so you dont get lost ....if the park doesnt have them the dnr office has them on the outside in a box net to the door......have great time and i wish i could come up an meet you ....bye carl


----------

